
Challenges of HTML5 media playback - open-source-ux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/bf4a2ad0-f4a4-43fb-9693-9d2523da0063
======
wkd
HTML5 media is quite a can of worms, I remember reading the return types of
HTMLMediaElement.canPlayType() [1] which is ['probably', 'maybe', ''] for the
first time thinking it's a joke.

[1]: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/HTMLMediaEl...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/HTMLMediaElement/canPlayType)

